# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Area Secreta

## cire652

EDITO.

 ¿ Qué pasa con los que habían solicitado el permiso para entrar al área secreta hace unos cuantos meses ahora que se a restringido el acceso ? 

Saludos

----------


## mike

Pues nose si has estado por el foro ultimamente, pero segun Mariano se ha restringido por ahora el area a nuevos miembros. 
Ya avisara cuando cambien las normas etc....

Saludos

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Pues yo ya tengo ganas de entrar a esa area secreta tan secreta.

----------


## javier angel

ke onda  en donde esta esa parte

----------


## Ritxi

> ** onda  en donde esta esa parte



Esa area esta cerrada, Mariano lo explica en otro post




> Acabo de cerrar el acceso a nuevos miembros al area secreta hasta nuevo aviso. 
> 
> Disculpas a los que llevais tiempo esperando pero cuando haya mas moderadores o los que estamos tengamos mas tiempo miraremos las solicitudes ya presentadas. 
> 
> Respecto al futuro del area secreta de seguro que la mantendremos y seguiremos moviendo los posts que valgan la pena a la misma pero en un futuro el acceso se logrará con otro sistema. 
> 
> Saludos mágicos
> _________________
> Saludos 
> Mariano Sosa

----------


## javier angel

hola oie una pregunta     como vez soy nuevo aki    en donde busco los trucos de magia para poderlos hacer        en ke parte bienen o ke onda

----------


## skndol

> hola oie una pregunta     como vez soy nuevo ***    en donde busco los trucos de magia para poderlos hacer        en ** parte bienen o ** onda


javier como me dijeron a mi escribe mejor y segundo lee mucho y lo primero que tendrias que hacer es presentarte en el area de nuevos miembros porque no puedes entrar y pedir trucos xd

salu2

----------


## Ritxi

Como te dice Skandol leete las normas:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=7365

y por cierto, aqui no revelamos trucos.

Y si quieres buenos consejos leete este post de Ella que no tiene desperdicio

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=11582

Saludos mágicos

----------


## skndol

> Como te dice *Skandol* leete las normas:



ejem xd sin a jej tranquilo no es la primera vez que me lo ponen con a 

salu2 Ritxi

----------


## linwe

en que consiste el area secreta? y que hay que hacer para entrar?

----------


## swaze

ojo de forma "mas abierta" que aqui pero priman las mismas reglas que en el foro, ni revelacion de trucos comerciales ni nada por el estilo; simplemente se puede llegar un poquito mas lejos.

----------


## Tereso

> en que consiste el area secreta? y que hay que hacer para entrar?



compras una buena pata de jamón, la mandas a mi casa y listo!!!! área secreta para ti!! :Smile1: 

Fake :Wink1:  Como te han dicho antes, el área secreta está temporalmente cerrada, he de decirte que entre tantos posts que hay en el área abierta, si lees entre lineas, puedes aprender tantos secretos o más que en la añorada área.

¡Saludos!

----------


## elmagobarreda

Esto es una sugerencia para los moderadores, porque no elevais el numero de mensajes ? con 300-400 mensajes y que se tenga una foto que ya se pueda entrar. Con eso yo creo que vastaria, porque con tantos mensajes y una foto tuya, no creo que sea uno que va por hay armandola, ya le habran llamado la atencion, escribira bien, se sabra las normas, tendra respeto con los demas, y yo creo que 400 mensajes no se hacen en dos dias... Solo con ver los mensajes y la foto, ale, a la area secreta. Yo por ejemplo tengo 290 mensajes y llevo casi un año en este foro para realizar dichos mensajes, no creo que alguien que solo quiera entrar en el area secreta vaya realizar 400 mensajes en dos dias. Solo con ver el numero yo me iria... Bueno esa es la sugerencia.

Saludos.

----------


## t.barrie

> Esto es una sugerencia para los moderadores, porque no elevais el numero de mensajes ? con 300-400 mensajes y que se tenga una foto que ya se pueda entrar. Con eso yo creo que vastaria, porque con tantos mensajes y una foto tuya, no creo que sea uno que va por hay armandola, ya le habran llamado la atencion, escribira bien, se sabra las normas, tendra respeto con los demas, y yo creo que 400 mensajes no se hacen en dos dias... Solo con ver los mensajes y la foto, ale, a la area secreta. Yo por ejemplo tengo 290 mensajes y llevo casi un año en este foro para realizar dichos mensajes, no creo que alguien que solo quiera entrar en el area secreta vaya realizar 400 mensajes en dos dias. Solo con ver el numero yo me iria... Bueno esa es la sugerencia.
> 
> Saludos.


  No es la solución , así se llenaría el foro de post inútiles(que ya hay...) de gente con ganas de entrar. No ,no veo que esa sea la solución.

----------


## Josep M.

En otros foros, además de los 50 post, lo que se pide es una carta de presentación "explica porqué te debemos dejar entrar en el ara secreta" en la que figuren 5 links a hilos propios donde se pueda apreciar lo mejor de tu aportación al foro.

Con solo leer el mensaje, uno se hace idea de que tipo de persona es y si realmente ya es un "iniciado". Con solo visitar los hilos, confirmas si la persona merece entrar.

Este correo se redirige a todos los moderadores, quen dan el visto bueno. Si contestan todos los moderadores afirmativamente, entra. Si hay moderadores que no responden, en una semana se considera silencio administrativo, y entra. Si es alguien que ha generado mal rollo en alguna sección, el moderador correspondiente enseguida lo verá y dira alguna cosa. Si hay un voto en contra se denega.

Así de simple. Se ahorra mucho tiempo al administrador, y tampoco hay la obligatoriedad ultra-estricta de responder a tooooodos los mensajes por parte de los moderadores. Y es muy efectivo a juzgar por la calidad del foro al que me refiero (magicbunny, de inglaterra). 

Mirar todos los post me parece una veradera burrada. Creo que teneis que cambiar el modo de trabajo. Si no, volvereis a tener el problema en cuatro días.

Espero que algo os sirva.

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## Ritxi

de momento esta es la opción más razonable de las que se han escrito

EMHO

----------


## MagoRoque

Descarao, hay gente que en una semana responde 50 mensajes que no llegan a ningun sitio y lo unico que logran es llenar el foro de mensajes basura. A mi tambien me parece mas razonable que los administradores lean los 5 correos en los que demuestras mas conocimientos de magia antes de que se pongan a leer los tropecientos mensajes escritos por cada aspirante a entrar en el area secreta, que digo yo que leerlos todos no creo que les haga mucha ilusion. En cualquier caso seguro que ya le han dao mas de una vuelta a la idea y fijo que dan con una mejor solucion que los 50 mensajes y una foto. 
Un añito de espera con al menos cinco mensajes al mes en diez meses diferentes o algo asi tampoco estaria mal. Asi se demostraria que se sigue el foro con cierta asiduedad, no se. Por proponer que no quede.

----------


## ralfompo

Pienso que el acceso al área secreta no deberìa ser por ningùn método automàtico. Ni por nùmero de mensajes, ni por antigüedad. Sino por concepto (calidad de los mensajes). 

El interesado deberìa pedir acceso mediante PM, fundamentando su solicitud. Y el moderador puede tener fàcil acceso a sus mensajes (Perfil - Ver todos los mensajes) para evaluar si el solicitante merece o no el privilegio.

Si se ha suspendido el ingreso debe ser porque se quiere buscar un buen mètodo para hacerlo màs *selectivo*. Esto es injusto, porque los que ya estaban no tivieron el "examen" que tendràn los que quieren entrar. Pero... ¿hay justicia en este planeta?

----------


## Melnikov

A mi también me parece que la opción de Josep M es la más razonable, como recién llegado me tienta esa área secreta, como todo lo "secreto", y me pregunté cuánta gente habrá entrado en el foro y habrá escrito mensajes a lo tonto, sencillamente por llegar a esos 50 mensajes.

Por eso creo que de algún modo demostrar que eres una parte útil en la vida del foro es necesario.

Mejor calidad que cantidad.

----------


## Mr NIce

perdon por el reflote, pero no iba a abrir otro hilo para ello

yo no tengo acceso, pero una buena opción seria añadir otro requisito, llevar 6 o 12 meses registrado en el foro, asi por mucho post que hagas deberas esperar un tiempo, de esta manera se auyentan a los que hacen posts inutiles para entrar rapido, ya que pasado un tiempo pierden el interes o quizas ya ni visitan el foro

----------

